# KuneKune pigs in Arizona



## PaintedPrettyFarm (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, 

I am glad that I found this forum. I look forward to getting to know more about pigs from all of you. 

We are getting 2 gilts soon so we are nervous about being first time owners (parents?). We have lots of experience (25 years with Arabs, 8 years with Eng Bulldogs), but never any pigs. So we are reaching out and looking for as many people and information as we can connect with.

Good Day~

PS. Looking for other KK people in ARIZONA, and general SouthWest. 

B&B


----------



## DiamondKKs (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a KuneKune person from California.  They are very hardy little pigs, and you will enjoy them immensely.
You got to girls. For pets? Or do you eventually plan to breed?

Shannon
Diamond Wire Farms KuneKunes


----------



## PaintedPrettyFarm (Dec 10, 2013)

Good Day~
We now have had our girls for a few months now. They are wonderful ! Currently they share a part of our large backyard and enjoy grazing. They do not rut and get along wonderful with our English Bulldogs. The pigs have their own side of the yard and when we open the gates the pigs and the dogs are happy to see each other and enjoy spending time together. We plan on breeding next year and will be researching other breeders in Arizona and California to consider for studs. For now, we love just watching them and spending time with them. When they come close and we scratch their bellies, they fall over and lay there for belly rubs....


----------

